# 921 frozen on info page



## Topanga (Aug 11, 2002)

My unit is frozen on the system info page. I did a reboot and a card insert and no luck. The unit also says smartcard not authorized for this unit. I called csr and she said to try pushing cancel/view tv/ power twice, but no luck. I also got a re-hit and no luck. Does it need to go back? The csr said it might be defective. Any ideas to unlock the unit.

Thanks

Rick

L188
140B
F052


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Topanga said:


> My unit is frozen on the system info page. I did a reboot and a card insert and no luck. The unit also says smartcard not authorized for this unit. I called csr and she said to try pushing cancel/view tv/ power twice, but no luck. I also got a re-hit and no luck. Does it need to go back? The csr said it might be defective. Any ideas to unlock the unit.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Did you do a powercord reboot? Leave it unplugged for a minute or so if you haven't tried this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If the powercord reboot doesn't help, you'll most likely need a replacement.


----------



## Topanga (Aug 11, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If the powercord reboot doesn't help, you'll most likely need a replacement.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

It seems the exact same thing happened with me when my 921 arrived 2 days ago. The receiver initially had L055 software. It downloaded the L188 version (took about 1-1/2 hours) after passing the switch test. It could receive the free nonsubscribed NASA, SkyAngel, and barker channels. Called Dish to authorize the receiver for programming to no avail; and after that. began getting the 019 and 020 error messages that the card was not the right one for the receiver / card not properly inserted followed by the "Info" screen. Pulling and replacing card would repeat the process of bootup, the 019 and 020 error messages, and the "Info" screen.

On phone several times with Dish tech support and tried everything we could, several authorization re-hits, front-panel reboots, power-cord reboots, as well as Dish remarrying card from another receiver to the 921 and still did not work. Dish tech said they were shipping me a replacement unit as they determined the problem was with the receiver rather than the card. I hope it has a new card just in case the problem is with both.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Apparently, a lot of receivers in the current lot have this same problem. Mine did too.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Jason Kragt said:


> Apparently, a lot of receivers in the current lot have this same problem. Mine did too.


Jason,

Did you ever get your new receiver? My first 921 would keep freezing up during the initial software download. My dealer swapped it out and I had no
problem with the second receiver. However, he thought the problem
might have originated with how I started the first initial software download.
He recommended not doing a check switch until the download had
completed (I am using a legacy SW44 switch). So, on the second receiver
I took several precautions which were probably unnecessary -

1) Unhooked the other two receivers I have from the SW44
in case there was any interference from them
2) Made sure the receiver inputs 1 & 2 were on the first two SW44
outputs, in that order.
3) Powered off the 921 from the first point dish screen without doing
a check switch and let the software download before doing
anything else.

I seem to have read in another thread that the 921 can have problems
with the initial download. I'm just wondering if these receiver freezeup
problems are software or hardware related. My second receiver has been 
fine for over a month now. My guess is that this is a hardware problem
with a few units but I suppose it could be some sort of initial software
install problem also.

Bruce


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Spruceman said:


> I hope it has a new card just in case the problem is with both.


Yes, there should be a new card with the replacement 921. The cards are married to the boxes, and it's hard to get a divorce. 

Bruce, et al: I think the best way to fire up a new DVR - 921 or otherwise - is to keep ANY multi-switches out of the setup until the software is up to snuff. That's a generalization, but certainly the safest way to go unless you really understand what's what with switching. And remember - Twins & Quads have built-in switches. For a Twin, it's a non-issue, but your safest bet for a Quad is to use Ports 1 & 2 with nothing else hooked up. Is this overkill? Probably, but it doesn't cost that much time.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I received a "new" receiver, but found out it was a remanufactured one. It works great, but I still called them on it because my first receiver was dead on arrival and my expectation was for a totally new 921, not one that someone else rejected. My real new one is due any day now.

Did you activate your receiver during the initial software download of 30 updates? That's the only thing suspicious that I can think of that I did with my first receiver. They sent the "hit" to it while it was halfway through its 45 minute download cycle. With the replacement receiver, I plugged it in, hooked it up and left it alone for two hours before I activated it.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Jason Kragt said:


> I received a "new" receiver, but found out it was a remanufactured one. It works great, but I still called them on it because my first receiver was dead on arrival and my expectation was for a totally new 921, not one that someone else rejected. My real new one is due any day now.
> 
> Did you activate your receiver during the initial software download of 30 updates? That's the only thing suspicious that I can think of that I did with my first receiver. They sent the "hit" to it while it was halfway through its 45 minute download cycle. With the replacement receiver, I plugged it in, hooked it up and left it alone for two hours before I activated it.


With my first receiver I did nothing but let it try to do the software download.
Each time it would freeze up completely part way through the download with
colored pixels dotting the screen and the power light on (where it was blinking
during the download). I even left it over night the first night and it never
recovered - only pulling the power plug would reset it, and then only if the
plug was out several minutes (really strange). I very much doubt that
anything you or I did caused the problem. It was probably hardware related. If the download is truely that sensitive there should be some warning in the
documentation. Even so - just to be safe, when you get your new receiver
I would let it download the software before doing anything else.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

bbomar said:


> I even left it over night the first night and it never
> recovered - only pulling the power plug would reset it, and then only if the
> plug was out several minutes (really strange).


I think the power cord reboot requires that you shut the thing down for about 3 minutes. That really isn't that strange. The power supply is charged up and without a real system drain, it should take some time for the system to discharge sufficiently. You can have similar problems with PCs and network cards in particular, although I've never seen a PC require 3 minutes to reset. I have, however, had to pull the ATX connector on a number of boxes to the the thing to work.


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

Follow-Up To My Post of 21 November.

Received replacement receiver. Installed it. Passed switch test with flying colors. Took less than 45 min to download current software version (based on the blinking time of the green power light). Called for authorization. First hit failed -- called back 1.5 hrs later to tech support. Did another hit and had all subscribed programming within 30 min or so. No 019 or 020 messages; no lockups. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping this runs as smoothly as my 721 and 510 units. Will check later to see if it recorded the four timer-set programs OK.


----------



## kcook01 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Topanga you saved my T-day football. We had a snow storm today and the clock on the guide somehow got about 2 hours behind. Silly me decided a reboot was the best bet. 

It wouldn't boot again. Then I saw your CSR trick of cancel/view tv and power button twice and the system came back. Weirdly enough, now I don't get HBO-HD even showing up in my guide????

Thanks, for the tip


----------

